# [Solved] cpufreq-info: Nur Performance-Governor vorhanden

## saturday

Neuer Tag, neues Problem. Ich richte zur Zeit ein Thinkpad R51 neu ein, und jetzt ist das Powermanagement dran.

Mein Prozessor:

```
saturday@thinkpad ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1600.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 3198.31

clflush size    : 64
```

Im Kernel hab ich folgende Einstellungen vorgenommen:

```
#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM_DOCK is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM_BAY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set
```

Imho sollten diese Einstellungen so korrekt sein, aber cpufreq erkennt leider nur den Performance-Governor:

```
saturday@thinkpad ~ $ cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Bitte melden Sie Fehler an linux@brodo.de.

analysiere CPU 0:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs können nur gleichzeitig ihre Frequenz variieren: 0

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 600 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 1.60 GHz, 1.40 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 1000 MHz, 800 MHz, 600 MHz

  mögliche Regler: performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 600 MHz und 1.60 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "performance" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 1.60 GHz.
```

Wo liegt der Fehler, oder was kann ich machen, um den Fehler einzukreisen?Last edited by saturday on Wed Aug 08, 2007 9:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WiredEd

nun, was sagt denn ein

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
```

 ?

ausserdem ist mir bei dir aufgefallen:

 *Quote:*   

> analysiere CPU 0:
> 
> Treiber: acpi-cpufreq
> 
>   Folgende CPUs können nur gleichzeitig ihre Frequenz variieren: 0

 

bei mir:

 *Quote:*   

> ~ $ cpufreq-info
> 
> cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006
> 
> Bitte melden Sie Fehler an linux@brodo.de.
> ...

 

ausserdem sehe ich bei dir den unterschied, dass du deine governors fest einkompiliert hast. bei mir sind sie als module konfiguriert (obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass das einen unterschied macht).

hier noch meine config (wenn Du vergleichen willst):

```

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set
```

den "ondemand" governor setze ich beim start in der local.start:

```
echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Morgen!!

Vielleicht hilft dir der Link hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-478262-highlight-cpu+takten.html

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## saturday

Danke für eure Hinweise. Komme leider zur Zeit nicht dazu, am Notebook weiter rumzubasteln. Werde aber berichten, falls sich da was tut!  :Smile: 

----------

## saturday

Nach erneutem Kernelbau zeigt cpufreq-info jetzt "conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance" als mögliche Regler an.  :Smile: 

Ich hab wegen einer udev-Fehlermeldung beim Booten die i2c-Unterstützung aus dem Kernel genommen. Ausserdem die DRM-Unterstützung, weil ich das zur Zeit nicht brauche. Eins von beiden wird wohl der Grund gewesen sein; nachvollziehen kann ichs aber nicht wirklich.

----------

